# Kings Mountain Pics and results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, we didnt finish out very well but we had a great time.





Grand Champion: GB's BBQ
Reserve Champion: Tarheel Smokers 

Overall:
1 GB's BBQ
2 Tarheel Smokers 
3 Raw Talent
4 Smoky Mountain Smokers 
5 Pigs on the Run
6 Iron Pig BBQ
7 Wicked Que
8 Triple J BBQ
9 Pickin' Porkers
10 Two Old Men and a Grill
11 Lazy Bones BBQ 
12 Kings Cooking
13 Bub-Ba-Q 
14 Them Ohio City Boys 
15 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
16 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
17 JT's BBQ
18 B.S. Pitmeisters
19 Butts and Breastts
20 Big Mo and the AHO BBQ
21 Flame Master G' BBQ
22 Midnight Smoke
23 My Side of the Mtn BBQ
24 Carolina BBQ
25 Grillin Gangsters
26 Big E BBQ 
27 Smoke This 
28 Guilty Pig BBQ Team 
29 On the Spot BBQ
30 Bubba's Back Yard BBQ
31 B4BBQ
32 Bubba and Sons 
33 Sue E. Pig
34 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
35 Good Ole Boys Country BB
36 Pappa Smoke 
37 Bite Me BBQ
38 Butt on Stick
39 Josh McKinney


Chicken:
1 Tarheel Smokers 
2 Iron Pig BBQ
3 Raw Talent
4 B.S. Pitmeisters
5 Two Old Men and a Grill
6 Them Ohio City Boys 
7 Sue E. Pig
8 Kings Cooking
9 Wicked Que
10 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
11 Pickin' Porkers
12 Butts and Breastts
13 Bub-Ba-Q 
14 Smoky Mountain Smokers 
15 Big E BBQ 
16 Guilty Pig BBQ Team 
17 Grillin Gangsters
18 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
19 Flame Master G' BBQ
20 Triple J BBQ
21 GB's BBQ
22 JT's BBQ
23 Lazy Bones BBQ 
24 Pigs on the Run
25 Big Mo and the AHO BBQ
26 My Side of the Mtn BBQ
27 Midnight Smoke
28 Bite Me BBQ
29 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
30 Bubba's Back Yard BBQ
31 Smoke This 
32 B4BBQ
33 On the Spot BBQ
34 Carolina BBQ
35 Josh McKinney
36 Pappa Smoke 
37 Good Ole Boys Country BB
38 Bubba and Sons 
39 Butt on Stick


Ribs:
1 GB's BBQ
2 Smoky Mountain Smokers 
3 Midnight Smoke
4 B.S. Pitmeisters
5 Butts and Breastts
6 Raw Talent
7 On the Spot BBQ
8 Tarheel Smokers 
9 Bub-Ba-Q 
10 Pappa Smoke 
11 Butt on Stick
12 Lazy Bones BBQ 
13 Two Old Men and a Grill
14 JT's BBQ
15 Triple J BBQ
16 Iron Pig BBQ
17 Smoke This 
18 Big E BBQ 
19 Bite Me BBQ
20 Carolina BBQ
21 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
22 Them Ohio City Boys 
23 Guilty Pig BBQ Team 
24 Pickin' Porkers
25 My Side of the Mtn BBQ
26 Pigs on the Run
27 Bubba's Back Yard BBQ
28 Wicked Que
29 Kings Cooking
30 Flame Master G' BBQ
31 Sue E. Pig
32 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
33 Big Mo and the AHO BBQ
34 Good Ole Boys Country BB
35 Bubba and Sons 
36 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
37 B4BBQ
38 Grillin Gangsters
39 Josh McKinney


Pork:
1 Triple J BBQ
2 JT's BBQ
3 GB's BBQ
4 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
5 Iron Pig BBQ
6 B4BBQ
7 Pigs on the Run
8 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
9 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
10 Flame Master G' BBQ
11 Smoky Mountain Smokers 
12 Lazy Bones BBQ 
13 Good Ole Boys Country BB
14 Big Mo and the AHO BBQ
15 Bubba and Sons 
16 Wicked Que
17 Raw Talent
18 Midnight Smoke
19 Grillin Gangsters
20 Pickin' Porkers
21 B.S. Pitmeisters
22 Kings Cooking
23 Tarheel Smokers 
24 My Side of the Mtn BBQ
25 Carolina BBQ
26 Bub-Ba-Q 
27 On the Spot BBQ
28 Butt on Stick
29 Them Ohio City Boys 
30 Josh McKinney
31 Two Old Men and a Grill
32 Sue E. Pig
33 Big E BBQ 
34 Butts and Breastts
35 Guilty Pig BBQ Team 
36 Pappa Smoke 
37 Bubba's Back Yard BBQ
38 Smoke This 
39 Bite Me BBQ


Brisket:
1 Pigs on the Run
2 GB's BBQ
3 Wicked Que
4 Smoke This 
5 Tarheel Smokers 
6 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
7 Pickin' Porkers
8 Kings Cooking
9 Big Mo and the AHO BBQ
10 Them Ohio City Boys 
11 Grillin Gangsters
12 Raw Talent
13 Two Old Men and a Grill
14 Lazy Bones BBQ 
15 Carolina BBQ
16 Smoky Mountain Smokers 
17 My Side of the Mtn BBQ
18 Bubba's Back Yard BBQ
19 Bub-Ba-Q 
20 Flame Master G' BBQ
21 Bubba and Sons 
22 B4BBQ
23 Guilty Pig BBQ Team 
24 Triple J BBQ
25 Mtn Magic Country BBQ
26 Butts and Breastts
27 Iron Pig BBQ
28 JT's BBQ
29 On the Spot BBQ
30 Big E BBQ 
31 Midnight Smoke
32 Josh McKinney
33 Bite Me BBQ
34 Good Ole Boys Country BB
35 B.S. Pitmeisters
36 Sunnyside Bar-B-Q
37 Pappa Smoke 
38 Butt on Stick
39 Sue E. Pig


----------



## jwatki (Apr 21, 2009)

great Pics, It was great to see you and Gary. We went to this contest because of you Bill. You were right it was a great contest!


----------



## U2CANQUE (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting pictures....I forgot my camera....but, was a great feast that everyone put on!!!!  Nothing on the table that I didnt want seconds of...not that I could put it anywhere at all!


----------



## U2CANQUE (Apr 26, 2009)

If anyone else took pictures can you post them too?  Without my sidekick, I didnt get a chance to take pictures....


----------

